# Can hedgehogs catch a common cold from people?



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked and answered but I did not find anything specific...

Is it possible for a hedgehog to catch a common cold from a person? Our son has had a runny nose and sore throat and now it got to me. I am worried about getting Pinball sick. Is it possible?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I asked this a few months ago and was told no, it is not contagious between hedgies and humans :lol: however I wash my hands anyway because that's how nursing students do. 

I hope you all feel better soon [heart]


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

I wondered the same thing. We all have a yucky cold. I was pretty sure that things like colds do not pass from humans to animals, but wasn't totally positive.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank You so much, that's good news! Being a bit of a germaphobe I wash my hands a lot but you just never know.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Luckily, no! Haha only things like salmonella or lyme disease are really transmittable. Each virus basically has its own enzymes that cut DNA to insert its own and since humans and hedgehogs and all animals have different DNA sequences, it won't insert its DNA the same way. Meaning, the hedgie will prob get the virus in him but the virus is useless and can't do anything. Most common colds are viral so its all good! I still wash my hands tho. No biochem class can talk me out of that lol


----------



## MelissaK (Mar 2, 2014)

I was worried about that happening to my Sage I have a head cold and over the past couple days she has been sneezing..I know hamsters, guinea pigs etc.. do catch human colds. So I'm worried about her


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't believe they can catch colds from humans. But if she's sneezing, it'd be a good idea to head to the vet, especially if she also has a runny nose, is licking her nose a lot, or sounds like she's congested or anything. Those are all signs of URIs, and hedgehogs don't just get over those like humans do - they can quickly turn to pneumonia and kill the hedgehog.

Do you have a heating set up for her? What temperature is her cage at?

Also, in the future, it'd be best to post your own thread, this one is a year old. We try to avoid posting on really old questions. Welcome to the forum though!


----------

